# I need to find a router bit



## gunit1400 (May 30, 2010)

I am currently still trying to remodel our kitchen, to include painting, refinishing cabinets, new countertop, and the like. Our home was built in 1972 and the builder used prefab cabinets. The drawers are 100% plastic and quite honestly are as ugly as homemade soap. I want to build new drawers to match the old drawers, but I have no idea if I will be able to find a router bit so I can match the drawer fronts and doors. I'll post a couple of pics to give you an idea of what they look like. Thank you in advance for all your help.





























(hope I got the picture thing right)


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Scott,

Sorry, but I can't see the pics. Try again, I'm sure someone will be able to help.

Mike


----------



## gunit1400 (May 30, 2010)

I don't have enough posts to put a url up here yet. Try right click on the little square and open in a new tab.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

gunit1400 said:


> I don't have enough posts to put a url up here yet. Try right click on the little square and open in a new tab.


You can post the URL, your post will just be put into "Moderation" and I will have to review and approve it. Feel free to post your URL and I'll gladly approve your post. This only happens for users with less than 10 posts.


----------



## gunit1400 (May 30, 2010)

Thank you, Mark. That's why I love this community. You're all so nice. 






























Hopefully this will work.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

gunit1400 said:


> I am currently still trying to remodel our kitchen, to include painting, refinishing cabinets, new countertop, and the like. Our home was built in 1972 and the builder used prefab cabinets. The drawers are 100% plastic and quite honestly are as ugly as homemade soap. I want to build new drawers to match the old drawers, but I have no idea if I will be able to find a router bit so I can match the drawer fronts and doors. I'll post a couple of pics to give you an idea of what they look like. Thank you in advance for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that you will find a bit that will match the drawer frount's. Most of those are made at the factory and ran thro a molder with special grind knives. You may have to use a couple bit's to get a new design? good luck


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

gunit1400 said:


> Thank you, Mark. That's why I love this community. You're all so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem at all.

Apparently your imageshack images aren't working (at least for me -- it may be my browser), you can upload them to our attachment system if you would prefer. 

If you are unsure on how to do this, check out this article: Router Forums - FAQ: Attachment System


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Still not working for me either. Right-click options are grayed out, so something is goofy.
I'm using IE 9

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

If you can see the image on your screen, Shift down down key and hit the PrtScr. key,than open up Clipboard (Paint) and "edit/paste" the image in and then make a new folder on the desktop and "save as "into that new folder then just up load up the file to the forum..

=====

========


----------



## gunit1400 (May 30, 2010)

I'll give it one more try. Thanks ya'll for being so patient with me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1pc 3-1/8" Dia 15° Straight Raised Panel Router Bit | eBay

===========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

gunit1400 said:


> I'll give it one more try. Thanks ya'll for being so patient with me.


Hi Scott - I think #8693 would get most of it
MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 1
Finish off with a roundover.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You need to make the imageshack images public.


----------



## gunit1400 (May 30, 2010)

I was actually looking at #8614 on the MLCS site. It is a European style door edge router bit. It wouldn't be as wide as the current drawer fronts, but it sure looks like it has the same profile, which I guess is more important. I'm just not sure it would actually be wide enough to look good. I'm still keeping my eyes open for something that is a little wider. Give me your opinions on that.


----------

